# Now What?



## catmechanic47 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have fell into a Servo 3000 CNC knee mill cheap. It was built in 96 and is using DOS for operating system. Since I have no CNC experience, not sure which way to go. CNC seems too cumbersom for the kind of jobs I might do  on mill. I have a 9X42 sharp combo that I just finished going through the lower portion on. Is there a more user friendly program available for a reasonable cost? Its fascinating and fun to play with but starting to think maybe more trouble than its worth. Would a CNC class of some kind be worthwhile or just a CNC for dummies book of somekind. It is almost too big to get in my shop, 96'' tall. Suggestions please.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 24, 2015)

Man, have you opened a can of worms.Test

Let me relate my experience.  About 4 years ago I also fell into a CNC mill about the same size as yours, and like you I had a 9x42 Exacto for about 20 years and no CNC experience.  I used the ''new'' CNC as a manual machine with a really fancy DRO for almost a year.  Then one day I was asked to make a fixture that would have been a pain to build manually.  I just sat down with the book, and figured out how to manually write the G-code to make the machine work.  If the CNC controller is working, then just start using the machine.  Most CNC controllers have a ''conversational entry mode'', this means you and just enter X,Y, Z coordinates and feed speeds and the machine will follow that path.

Today, I use my machine in CNC mode more than manual, but I can switch back and forth.  It looks like that the Servo 3000 CNC has stepper motors on it, so it might be a good candidate for conversion to Mach3 or Mach4.  It also has handwheels so can be used as a manual machine.  If you want to do a controller upgrade, there are plenty of members here that will be happy to help, my self included.

Take baby steps, play with it.  Make sure the Z axis in in a safe position and make air cuts.  Get comfortable with the machine, and have fun.  It's chance to learn some new skills.


----------



## catmechanic47 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. Since I have more time than money, I may start playing with it. Any suggestions for book? My experience with a mill is pretty limited. The servo 3000 is what I would call a stiff neck. Do you see that as a major problem?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 24, 2015)

I used the original manual that came with the machine.  It was pretty simple to get through.  I'm sure that there are some books out there that might be useful, but my guess is that they are more complex than needed.

For most operations, G0 -Rapid move, G1-Cutting move, G2-Circle clockwise, G3-Circle counter clockwise, and G81-Drilling cycle are the only codes used, so don't be too confused by all of the other G-codes.  Here is a list of G-codes with some good explanations  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-code...ound_on_FANUC_and_similarly_designed_controls

In doing a little research, it seems the the Servo 3000 was designed for the non-CNC user, and does have conversational programming with help screens.  It may be possible to get a manual from http://www.corrick.com/servo3.htm.

It also seems that the system was made by Servo Products http://servoproductsco.com/ so they may be able to point you in the right direction.  I don't think they actually support it, but I'm not sure.

The stiff neck has a bit less flexibility ( no pun intended) than the full articulating head that you are used to, but consider how many times you have actually have rotated the head on your Sharp to do a job.


----------



## dracozny (Feb 24, 2015)

These are for the most part universal gcodes. I use this sheet a ton since I am still Playing with MDI commands or as Jim called it ''conversational entry mode''. http://linuxcnc.org/docs/html/gcode.html


----------

